# Milwaukee duct knife- budget ka-bar?



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

At home depot they stock this new knife by Milwaukee tool it's called their duct knife. I don't have a pic on hand but I'm sure you can look it up. I bought this for like 15 bucks on sale and let me tell you- it's not bad! It's a full length double edged knife made for cutting duct work. It is really sharp and made of some great steel. Parkerized finish, one edge is serrated one is normal. I had to do a little touch up on the tip the tip left a little to be desired but it cleaned up easy.

It has a great handle, very similar to a diving knife. It's 8 or 9 inches, full tang, textured non slip handle, big grip on it- you can bunch up over it confidently. It bears an appearance like those daggers the germans carried in the war. Straight dagger. The blade is nice and thick, the grind is pretty good too. What I like about it is that it's not one of those half serrated half blade bologna knives I hate those things. I mean yes, it's more aggressive to have half serration but as a survival tool you can't carve much with that, the serrated part is near impossible to sharpen without chainsaw files and it just doesn't work for a LOT of bushcraft purposes. Even skinning or butchering you don't want that serrated edge. BUT this thing is one or the other. I would take it into a fight any day or carry it to the butcher block. Carving? No problem. In all it's a great knife for the bucks.

https://www.amazon.com/Milwaukee-48...&sr=1-1-catcorr&keywords=milwaukee+duct+knife


----------



## redhawk (May 7, 2014)

I'm going to HD on Thursday and will check it out...thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

being Milwaukee the quality is probably there ....


----------



## Maol9 (Mar 20, 2015)

In case you don't trust Milwaukee there is the Klein version on sale for 13.99 on Amazon.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B003OA69W6/ref=dp_cerb_2

Comparing photos I think I would go with the Klein...


----------



## redhawk (May 7, 2014)

redhawk said:


> I'm going to HD on Thursday and will check it out...thanks for the heads up!


After seeing the quality of this knife and holding it in my hand, I bought one. I believe it is a decent quality every day working knife and I like the fact that it has a full tang...should be a tough...thanks again for the heads up!


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I'm not familiar with this knife. Can you do a review?


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Being a double-edged blade, you will want to check your local laws about having this in your possession outside of a profession or your own home.
Some states would consider this a "dagger", and classify it as illegal to carry.


----------



## BlackDog (Nov 23, 2013)

Maol9 said:


> In case you don't trust Milwaukee there is the Klein version on sale for 13.99 on Amazon.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B003OA69W6/ref=dp_cerb_2
> 
> Comparing photos I think I would go with the Klein...


I have both and prefer the Milwaukee.

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## Maol9 (Mar 20, 2015)

BlackDog said:


> I have both and prefer the Milwaukee.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


Thanks BD, any reason why? I am thinking of picking a few up, Christmas is just around the corner...


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Kauboy said:


> Being a double-edged blade, you will want to check your local laws about having this in your possession outside of a profession or your own home. Some states would consider this a "dagger", and classify it as illegal to carry.


That wasn't good news, I didn't know it was a dagger.

Oh, I have nothing against the category, it's just how they're sharpened. A dagger's point is formed by four planes all aligning at the exact space. Not only is this cosmetic feature hard to do, but the planes are quite obtuse.

As I've said, my EDC knives are in the 15 to 18 degree zone. I've seen daggers go at 25 degrees per plane.

Some tomahawks have keener edges.


----------



## BlackDog (Nov 23, 2013)

Maol9 said:


> Thanks BD, any reason why? I am thinking of picking a few up, Christmas is just around the corner...


It's been a while since I bought both and compared them so I thought I'd look again tonight. Naturally, I found the Klein but couldn't find the Milwaukee. I might have too much stuff!

Anyway, if memory serves I think I felt that the Milwaukee had a better handle/grip and offered slightly more protection from my hand slipping forward onto the blade. It definitely has a better sheath than the Klein which is just a cheesy, riveted nylon affair. Milwaukee's sheath is a hard, durable plastic more like you see with Mora knives. Probably not kydex, though.

I'll look again tomorrow to see if I can find the Milwaukee.

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## spork (Jan 8, 2013)

Can't say on the Milwuakee, but in one of the review of the Klien, it did come up that it is not a full tang knife. I didn't expect it to be at that price, but none the less its good to know what you're getting. It has a striking cap on the handle which might fool you into thinking it is full tang...


----------



## BlackDog (Nov 23, 2013)

Reviving this old thread because I found the Milwaukee.

In comparing them I also realized I was wrong on the Klein. Mine is not a Klein as I thought. It is a Malco. I got it at HD also and I believe it was about a dollar less than the Milwaukee. It is, however, very similar to the Klein in that it is not full tang and has the striker end on the handle. It does have have finger "grooves" that the others lack, though.

Here's some pics for comparison:

(The Milwaukee is on the right)





































Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------

